# Disable bug report error messaging?



## alexg (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello!

I've been trying to google and search for a method to fix this but I haven't had any luck, perhaps someone has experienced this problem?

Upgraded to Android 4.04 build and everyone once in a while the phone will vibrate and go into the gmail app and give me the opportunity to email an error report.

Is there any way to disable this? My Nexus doesn't seem to be malfunctioning in any sort of way other than this, so I'd just like to kind of ignore it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it's a problem with their launcher. I switched to Nova and that whole thing stopped. Nova's been pretty damn good for me. Seems smoother too.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

This is a manual bug report triggered by pressing both volume keys and the power button at the same time. It will vibrate once when you do it and then it takes a good minute or two for it to compile the report. The phone will then vibrate 3 times quickly when the report is ready, but only if the phone is awake and unlocked. So, for example, if you hit the power button to check the time and happen to press all three buttons or your TPU case (just an example) is holding down your volume buttons, then it will trigger then. You won't actually see the results until the next time you unlock the device. They are addressed to your default email address unless your ROM developer adds an email to them. Obviously being stock this would not be the case.

If you want to get rid of this feature, go to /system/bin and rename bugmailer.sh to bugmailer.sh.bak or delete it. Then reboot and no more bugmailer.


----------

